# The Throne RTA and Heir RBA



## Rob Fisher (7/1/20)

Ground Kloud Innovation has released the Throne RTA which take most of the Billet Box Bridges and they have also released their own bridge called the Heir.

My first build in the Heir (which goes into the Throne) was a cockup and then I went and watched a youtube video... the second build was much better... my wick tails needed to be longer to fill the juice channel.

Pretty easy build and so far so good. The airflow is perfect for me and I never used any of the airflow restrictors that came in the package.

The flavour is great! Initial feelings are it was a good buy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

